

Quickly access S3 in Firefox via a protocol hander - s3://ec2-downloads/ - anotherjesse
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6955

======
anotherjesse
I built this extension with friends to provide quicker access to
browser/upload/interact with S3. You access S3 as you would access normal http
pages: s3://bucket/key

It had been pending review since the beginning of April, so I'm ecstatic that
users can finally get it.

If you use S3, I hope this is valuable for you.

